# The Thyroid



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

The thyroid gland is found in the neck and is made up of two lobes. This gland regulates the speed at which other body processes work. The thyroid gland is part of a three gland system including the hypothalamus and the pituitary. Problems in either of these glands can negatively impact the amount of hormone released by the thyroid. Diseases such as Hypothyroidism (too little hormone) and hyperthyroidism (too much) are a direct result of this gland system not operating properly.

*Canine Hypothyroidism* 
Dogs with this condition are suffering from the a tumor destroying the thyroid or the pituitary gland. Since hypothyroidism in dogs is related to less hormone, this directly relates to a slowing down of body systems. Typical symptoms are:
* lethargic behavior
* weight gain
* can't keep warm
* dry skin
* shedding
* hair loss
* skin thickening and puffy eyes (rare)
Diagnosis involves measuring the amount of thyroid hormone being produced. Treatment involves replacement therapy of the hormone. It may take some experimentation by your veterinarian to get the level right. 
*Canine Hyperthyroidism* 
Hyperthyroidism means that your dog is getting too much thyroid hormone. This excess hormone causes the metabolism to speed up resulting in: 
* weight loss
* desire to eat more
* faster heart rate
* increased urination
* vomiting
* diarrhea
* shortness of breath
Diagnosis is made by measuring the levels of thyroid hormone in your dog's body. Treatment involves surgically removing the diseased portion of the thyroid and then using hormone replacement therapy if needed. 
*Natural Medicine for Thyroid Problem in Dog* 
Holistic veterinarians believe that in the case of hypothyroidism, that natural medicine (herbal remedies) can be used to naturally stimulate hormone production vs. the man made synthetic kind prescribed be veterinarians. It might be worth discussing with your veterinarian alternatives such as the one made by Pet Alive called Thyro-Pet 
*Breeds Susceptible to Thyroid Problem in Dog* 
Thyroid problems are seen more often in larger dogs who are between ages 4 and 10. 
Susceptible breeds include:
* Golden Retriever
* Great Dane
* Beagle
* Shetland Sheepdog
* American Cocker Spaniel
* Labrador Retriever
* Rottweiler
* Boxer
* Doberman Pinscher
* German Shepherd
* Akita
* Old English Sheepdog
* Irish Setter
 __________________


----------

